# Transferring Stream



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I have a Stream that I am no longer using. I want to give it to my daughter who just purchased a basic Roamio. It looks like all I have to do is log into my Tivo account and deactivate it and then give it to her so she can re-activate it on her account as if she just bought it in a store. Is that all that is required or do I have to call Tivo and authorize it over the phone so they can move it to her account?


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

No one has given/sold their stream?


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

dhoward said:


> No one has given/sold their stream?


I sold my Stream on ebay when I moved to a Plus.

I deactivated it online and the buyer activated it. I don't know if he did it online or on the phone, but you won't have any problem.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Thank you.


----------

